# Prepaid Kreditkarte kündigen, bitte um klarstellung ;)



## kadet123 (15. Juni 2011)

Hallo, ich habe eine Prepaid Kreditkarte von Payango und will diese nun Kündigen, habe auch die BW-Bank woher die kommt angeschrieben wie ich das am besten tun kann und habe einen Brief bekommen. In dem steht drinn:

Sie können Ihre Payango Visa Karte jederzeit fristlos oder zu einem von Ihnen gesetzten Termin kündigen.

Bitte senden Sie uns hierzu zum gewünschten Termin Ihre entwertete Kreditkarte bzw. eine entsprechende Vernichtungserklärung zusammen mit Ihrem Kündigungsschreiben an....... 	und halt die Adresse


Nun wie kann ich das verstehen kann ich jetzt einfach eine Kündigung schreiben auf dem PC und ausdrucken und dann unterschreiben? Und kann ich da die Kreditkarte in den Umschlag direkt mitreinlegen, weil die benötige ich nicht mehr und will die umgehend kündigen.

Nun die das Schreiben sollte bei mir so aussehen, denke das sollte passen oder?

Ort, XX.XX.2011

Kündigung der Kreditkarte xxxx xxxx xxxx xxxx Gültig bis zum xx/xx Karteninhaber: xxxxx xxxx

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, hiermit kündige ich die oben genannte Kreditkarte zum nächstmöglichen Termin. Bitte bestätigen Sie den Eingang der Kündigung schriftlich. Teilen Sie mir mit, zu welchem Termin sie wirksam wird und ob ich Ihnen nach diesem Termin die Karte zusenden soll. Gleichzeitig ziehe ich meine Einzugsermächtigung zurück. Vielen Dank für den freundlichen und zuverlässigen Service in den letzten Jahren. Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Vor/ Nachnahme







die ledigliche Frage ist ob ich da meine Kreditkarte dazulegen soll? Und mit welcher Postart soll ich es versenden? Einfach in die Post werfen oder irgendwie anders damit es sicherer ist?


MFG

Bitte um eure Hilfe


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. Juni 2011)

mindestens einwurfeinschreiben und leg die karte gleich mit rein. entwertet, spricht brech/schneid sie durch

achja und wenn noch restbetrag drauf ist, heb ihn ab oder lass ihn dir zuschicken


"den restlichen betrag bitte ich auf folgendes konto zu überweisen: bla"
und las den satz mit dem zusenden raus und eigentlich auch ohne termin, sondern mit sofortiger wirkung. du hast ja weder frist noch nen termin genannt. dein wunschtermin wäre dann sofort


----------



## xdave78 (15. Juni 2011)

Auf keienn Fall dazulegen..also ich würds jedenfalls nicht machen. Wenn sich die jmd untern Nagel reisst bist Du der gearschte. Es sei denn du versendest Sie versichert bzw Einschreiben mit Rückschein. Entwertet heisst..durchschneiden.


----------



## Deanne (15. Juni 2011)

Entweder du zerschneidest die Kreditkarte und legst sie bei oder du schickst eine unterschriebene Erklärung, die besagt, dass du die Karte entwertet hast und sie dadurch nicht mehr gültig ist. Solltest du die Karte dann allerdings nicht entwerten und sie wird aus irgendwelchen Gründen wieder benutzt, kannst du Probleme bekommen, weil solch eine Erklärung bindend ist.

Wichtig ist auch, dass du deinen Brief per Einschreiben und versichert verschickst. So kann niemand behaupten, dass dein Schreiben nicht angekommen ist. 
Um eine Bestätigung, wann die Karte ungültig wird, würde ich nicht bitten. Meist ist es so, dass die Firmen ungern schriftlich auf Kündigungen reagieren und man selbst um eine Kündigungsbestätigung betteln muss. Schick die Karte einfach mit und verlange eine Bestätigung, auch über den Erhalt der Karte. 
Die Gültigkeit erfragst du besser telefonisch.


----------



## kadet123 (15. Juni 2011)

Ok Danke euch also ich denke das ich die Karte zerschnippel und die Kündigung so aussehen wird:

Ort, XX.XX.2011

Kündigung der Kreditkarte xxxx xxxx xxxx xxxx Gültig bis zum xx/xx Karteninhaber: xxxxx xxxx

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, hiermit kündige ich umgehend die oben genannte Kreditkarte, die Karte habe ich bereits selbst entwertet und entsorgt. Bitte bestätigen Sie den Eingang der Kündigung . Vielen Dank für den freundlichen und zuverlässigen Service in den letzten Jahren. Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Vor/ Nachnahme




Würde das reichen?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. Juni 2011)

wenn du sicher bist, das die karte leer ist, ja


----------



## kadet123 (15. Juni 2011)

Jepp die ist leer hab schon alles von der wegüberwiesen. Danke euch!


----------



## Valdrasiala (15. Juni 2011)

Schreib noch in die Kündigung, dass Du die Karte bereits selbst entwertet und entsorgt hast.


----------



## sympathisant (15. Juni 2011)

jepp. karte oder vernichtungserklärung muss sein.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. Juni 2011)

er legt sie doch zerschnitten bei, also entwertet


----------



## sympathisant (15. Juni 2011)

das hat er nicht geschrieben. würd ich dann auch mit aufnehmen:

"beiligend erhalten sie die entwertete karte."

oder so.


----------



## kadet123 (15. Juni 2011)

Ok danke nochmal ich habs verbessert.


----------



## Valdrasiala (15. Juni 2011)

Ja, so ist es okay. Wie gesagt, Du könntest halt auch reinschreiben, dass Du die Karte entwertet (WICHTIG: Der Magnetstreifen muß zerschnitten sein ^^) und entsorgt hast und müßtest diese nicht beilegen.


----------

